
Greek Artist Takis, Who Used Magnets to Create Pioneering Kinetic Art, Has Died - mturmon
https://news.artnet.com/art-world/kinetic-artist-takis-died-1621450
======
llamathrowaway
If you are in or plan to visit London please pay a visit to this exhibition of
his works:

[https://www.tate.org.uk/whats-on/tate-
modern/exhibition/taki...](https://www.tate.org.uk/whats-on/tate-
modern/exhibition/takis)

While all us techies have probably spent a lot of time studying
(electro)magnetism, seeing seemly heavy objects suspended in mid-air is still
a magical experience.

------
beautifulfreak
Here's a video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ktkR-
xSoM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ktkR-xSoM)

------
Chris2048
Is this serious?:

    
    
      After a moment, she started weeping. I think she was just so tired. Then a guard tapped me on my shoulder and just said ‘the performance is now over, sir.’ I think she needed to reset. She didn’t cry for everyone, though. I got a cry.

~~~
notfashion
Why wouldn't it be? The performance was called "The Artist is Present". It was
all about actually having an encounter between the artist and members of the
public. Abramovic does a lot of performances that are physically demanding;
this one was emotionally demanding as well. I suppose the line "I got a cry"
is meant in a wry sense, but it's not a misrepresentation of what the
performance was about.

